# TT Knicks 0-6, KVH Bucks 4-2



## gp366 (Jul 19, 2003)

I still can't believe that Zeke absolutely ruined team chemistry with the Bucks trade.

Fire Thomas.....Fire Thomas


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gp366</b>!
> I still can't believe that Zeke absolutely ruined team chemistry with the Bucks trade.
> 
> Fire Thomas.....Fire Thomas


Not just yet.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Let's not jump on the bandwagon here!!!

Thomas is not done dealing and we may not know what he entire plan is until next season or so.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Yeah I'd like to thank Isiah for helping us out - we were really in danger of losing our playoff spot until he made that trade.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

You guys are naive...he thought TT was the missing piece. He screwed up. Now they suck and there is not much he can do. You think Wallace is coming to a very crappy team? For the minimum? And...we have no one to trade for anyone good. Just remember when all you guys said " yeah!..got rid of that super soft unathletic KVH for the younger more athletic TT...Now were goin places". I said what a huge mistake it was..right from the start. I hate it when I'm always right....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

This trade cant be fully evaluated until Houston comes back,and hopefully his game as well....

If Houstons knees are shot,the trade sukks since we have no real perimeter game....

If H20 can regain his form and Wilkens finally settles on one lineup then we can make a much better judgement


----------



## nycson (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm still wish washy with the trade b/c even though the Knicks are 1-6 with Thomas, 7 games don't make a season.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'm still wish washy with the trade b/c even though the Knicks are 1-6 with Thomas, 7 games don't make a season.


Unless your name is Don Chaney or Scott Layden.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Come on Truth...you have seen TT play a few games now. Regardless of how H2O plays you have to admit that TT makes the STAYPUFF marshmello guy look like Rambo. And he plays far worse D than VH..AND.... he is the true definaition of a streak shooter...occassionally hotter than hell but clanging them left and right when he isn't..which is far too often. I'm not sure that he is significantly better than Anderson. While he is a bit better shooter and post up guy because of his size, he is far worse in the defensive and rebounding game. Add the pluses and minuses and see where he and VH stack up. Even if they pick up Wallace the area inside of 20' will become like the LA freeway because only Houston can consistently stretch the floor. Nazr, TT, and RW....now that is a bad offensive trio. If Marbury was a better long range bomber..maybe...but it isn't his game. He is going to find it very rough going trying to drive without 2 perimeter shooters keeping the d honest. Oh, there will be games when TT is going good and all looks well..on O....but don't be fooled..believe what your eyes see day in and day out. If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...well....TT looks lazy and soft and plays lazy and soft...peace out.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> Unless your name is Don Chaney or Scott Layden.


You must be one of those new bandwagon fans. Or where you just alseep for those four tortuous years.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> You must be one of those new bandwagon fans. Or where you just alseep for those four tortuous years.


I'm guessing it's Layden himself, posing as a BBB.net poster to try to brainwash us into thinking he did a great job.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how about those 27 boards between Nazr and Tim? and what about that FACIAL!!!!!!!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> how about those 27 boards between Nazr and Tim? and what about that FACIAL!!!!!!!


How about those 40 points and 25 boards between Samuel Dalembert and Kenny Thomas? (TT/Nazr had 28/27).

Iverson was clearly the difference in the game, not any Knick forward.


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

Let's see KVH make Dalembert shrink like that! _AND_ he had 12 boards! 


...........

Where are the TT haters?

When this becomes a night-in, night-out thing, you'll see what IT had in mind.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Iverson was clearly the difference in the game, not any Knick forward.


I think Marbury was the difference in the game. 36 pts on .541 shooting, 10 ast, 6 rebs.

Sweeteny had 6 rebs in 8mins

Knick total rebounds = 52
Philly = 40


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> When this becomes a night-in, night-out thing, you'll see what IT had in mind.


Tim Thomas is going to average 12 rebounds per game?



> I think Marbury was the difference in the game. 36 pts on .541 shooting, 10 ast, 6 rebs.


Iverson was 2-21 from the field, the worst shooting night of his career. It's hard to credit the defense, because most of his misses were very, very makeable. He's not going to clang open 10 footers and semi-contested layups on a regular night. Iverson's scoring average is what, 27? How much did the Knicks win by again?

And for the record, I'm calling it now. Kyle Korver is going to become the next Steve Kerr. It's scary to think his shooting can only improve. There isn't a contender in the league that wouldn't use him.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Marbury was the difference in the game. 36 pts on .541 shooting, 10 ast, 6 rebs.
> ...


Marbury was a big part for the Knicks win, yet Iverson was still no doubt the difference in the game. The knicks won by 11 points, and could have lost if Iverson didn't go 2/21. 2/21!? Thats insane. 6 more shots in, 8/21, around IVerson's average, would have resulted in a Sixers win. 

Houston almost lost the game for the Knicks. 2/13 is pretty bad, probably still hurting. If it wasn't for Iverson's extremely poot night and Marbury's great night, the Knicks would have lost. Love Nazr, ever since he was a Sixer. Today he showed that he can be a decent starting center in the east IMO. I know its only one game, but I have always liked this guy, haha. Nice game for Dalembert too.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

That's right, Houstons poor outing canceled out Iverson's. Iverson was 16 pts under his average, while Houston was about 13 under his. 

If Philly got blown out you could say it was because Iverson was a no show, but they were right there in the 4th quarter. But then Marbury turned it up, scored I think 13 or 15 pts in the 4th alone, and sealed the game.

No Marbury and those guys could have easily stolen that game.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Houston's poor night canceled out Iverson's?

Iverson was a lot worse than 2-13. Houston wasn't even 2nd on his team in FGA.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Some of y'all have a real jaded view of what goes on the games I swear.

Tim Thomas gave up almost as many points as got. The key to this game, and it's something I'd like to do some stat research on, was that Marbury got the best of Iverson.


Oh and Dalmebert owns Nazir.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Dalembert just had 20 points and 16 rebounds against the Kings. Zeke traded for the wrong center.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Dalembert just had 20 points and 16 rebounds against the Kings. Zeke traded for the wrong center.


Its true that Dalembert is better then Nazr, but the Knicks would not have been able to get Dalembert from the Sixers anyway. The Hawks wanted to get rid of Nazr's contract and rebuild, the Sixers see Dalembert as a big part of their future. There was no one on the Knicks that the Sixers could have traded for for Dalembert (being practical, Marbury for Dalembert is not possible) I'm sure Isiah knew that Dalembert was a better player, but he would also know that Dalembert was not for sale. 

I follow the Sixers too, so I think my statement that the Sixers wouldn't have traded Dalembert is pretty accurate.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I know.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

We really did own philly in this one though, I mean if houston wasn't an invalid this would have been a blow out.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> We really did own philly in this one though, I mean if houston wasn't an invalid this would have been a blow out.


Yes, and if Iverson wasn't an invalid the Sixers would have won. I wouldn't say the Knicks owned the Sixers that game, because its not like Iverson was well defended, he just had a very POOR shooting night. Take a look at Iverson's misses, most of them aren't because of the Knicks defense.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"Dalembert just had 20 points and 16 rebounds against the Kings"

Nazr just did the same thing. Dalembert has more athleticism i guess, but he doesnt look like much of a ball palyer. if you can grab 18 boards against a team shooting 60 percent, i think hes doing something right.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Its very interesting reading this topic....Clearly there are the guys whi HATE this trade vs the more moderate,lets wait and see....

The haters,and you know who you are,dont look at it as a NAZ ,TT trade for KVH and Doleac....In fact,the haters dont seem to give credit where credit is due....

Naz scores 20 and pulls down 18 boards last night after a strong outing the night before....TT plays very well....Everyone focuses on KVH vs TT,yet isiah has said over and over,he never would have made this trade if it wasnt for NAZ....

I havent seen one hater make a post comparing Doleacs numbers to Naz...Face it,I would love to have the Mutombo of 3 years ago...There must be a reason why Phi traded him,NJ cut him and the Knicks benched him...

That left Doleac at center,who in his wildest dreams wasnt pulling down 18 boards against C BOsh.

Win,lose or draw,This was the right trade to make...Give Zeke a lil credit


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree, Nazr is starting to look like our starting center in the near future. He is a quality center (at least in the east), and it is starting to look like the Van Horn trade isn't so bad. Granted, Van Horn is playing very well in MIL, but TT isn't playing very poorly, and Nazr has been great. We lost some rebounds with TT replacing Van Horn, but we gained it back with Nazr for Dolec. It seems like an even trade right now, and I say we wait until the end of the season before we decide if the trade was good or not.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

it appears we got two starters for one,for better or for worse.....

we should be looking at Naz/TT vs KVH/Doleac.......

The reality is ,and i have hammered people over this point,if we dont win,it was not a great trade,but not nearly as painful as the marbury trade....

It appears there is a method to Isiahs madness...


----------

